# Cow abbreviations and diffinitions--gathering info



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

With the diffferent forums coming together into one community, people are studying up on different breeds of animals. Those who are familar with an animal breed tend to use abbreviations for different common things, which is perfectly fine. I thought I would start threads within each animal forum for abbreviations and diffinitions. After a few days I will take the info listed here and put it into a thread in one post so newbies to the breed can refer to it to find out what the abbreviations mean. Those threads I will lock to keep them clean but, leave this one open for additions that can be transferred into the other thread. 

So let's get them started!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 22, 2009)

BSE=Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy-- The technical name for Mad Cow Disease.

DAisplaced Adomin or Twisted Stomach-- one of the cows stomachs actually twist and surgery is needed to correct this situtation. Sometimes they are a floating DA. This is one in which it twists and then untwists back and forth. Surgery needs to be done to correct this situation.

BVD=Bovine Viral Diarrhia--symptoms, 
Abortion or early embryonic death (most important) 
Pneumonia 
Fever (temperature 105*F or greater) 
Diarrhea 
Lameness 
Immunosuppression 

PI=persistently infected 

Crypto-Cryptosporidium Infection-Cryptosporidiosis (KRIP-toe-spo-rid-ee-OH-sis)--Cryptosporidiosis is a diarrheal disease caused by microscopic parasites of the genus Cryptosporidium. Both the disease and the parasite are commonly known as "Crypto." 

Bacterial and Viral Scours-or diarrhea, is a common result of bacterial and viral infections of baby calves

Red Nose--Red nose is a disease syndrome in cattle that usually refers to an infection with a combination of Infectious
Bovine Rhinotracheitis (IBR) virus and Bovine Parainfluenza (PI-3) virus

IBR=Infectious Bovine Rhinotracheitis virus--causes upper respiratory tract infections.

PI-3=Bovine Parainfluenza virus--virus alone causes only a mild respiratory disease, but it is frequently isolated with other pathogens in severe cases.

Johnes (pronounced yownees)--The disease is caused by the bacteria Mycobacterium paratuberculosis. Most infections occurs in calves less than 6 months of age although all ages of cattle are susceptible. The most common route of infection is by ingestion of bacteria which have been shed in the feces of infected animals. Some calves are infected in the uterus while being carried by infected cows. The bacteria is known to be secreted in colostrum, milk and semen. Embryo transfer is not generally considered a significant route of transmission to recipient cows, however, it is possible for an infected recipient cow to transmit infection to the embryo/fetus she has received.
    After the long incubation period, the main clinical signs seen in infected animals are profuse, long-term watery diarrhea, marked weight loss and, sometimes, intermittent fever. Johne's infected cows continue to eat even with severe diarrhea. The diarrhea usually has no blood or mucous in it. So the clinical symptoms of Johne's disease are largely non-specific and may be caused by several other agents.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 23, 2009)

BBSE: Bull Breeding Soundness Exam - where bulls are tested for fertility and soundness in terms of semen motility and number of viable sperm

Hybrid vigour: The offspring displays phenotypical and genotypical characteristics that is superior to its parents.  Typically this comes from breeding one breed of bovine spp. to another, unrelated breed.  For example, Angus bred to Simmental gives offspring displaying characteristics of both Simmental and Angus in terms of carcass merit, milking ability, docility, mothering ability, etc.

There are a lot more definitions here: Cattle Dictionary


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> BBSE: Bull Breeding Soundness Exam - where bulls are tested for fertility and soundness in terms of semen motility and number of viable sperm
> 
> Hybrid vigour: The offspring displays phenotypical and genotypical characteristics that is superior to its parents.  Typically this comes from breeding one breed of bovine spp. to another, unrelated breed.  For example, Angus bred to Simmental gives offspring displaying characteristics of both Simmental and Angus in terms of carcass merit, milking ability, docility, mothering ability, etc.
> 
> There are a lot more definitions here: Cattle Dictionary


And you give me a whole dictionary!


----------

